# Seeking gamers in NY - New Paltz



## Rechan

Hey there. At the beginning of August, I'll be moving to New Paltz, NY (in the Hudson Valley region). I'd like to start up a game immediately. 

Initially, I plan on running/playing 4th edition D&D. 

Additionally, I would like to play Prime Time Adventures, and (when the game comes out), the Dresden Files RPG.

(If you're not in the immediate vicinity, but somewhere else in the Hudson Valley, be aware I have no transportation. So, the only options are coming to New Paltz to play with me, or providing a ride to your area.)


----------



## rivaldi22

Hey. Funny story, I've been reading up on 4E rules, cause I've found myself itching to get back into D&D after about 6 years of absence. I went onto google looking for a clarification on crit rules in an AoE, and a thread from this site came up, with a post of yours, and I noticed your sig, and found myself surprised.

I live in Poughkeepsie, NY, which is about a half-hour away from New Paltz. I studied Psychology there (at SUNY New Paltz), and I graduated last spring.  I commuted all four years, and currently work up north in Kingston (about 15 minutes FURTHER from my house than New Paltz) so I'm definitely fine with transporting myself.

Anyway, I've been trying to get a game going with my old D&D crew, half of which is spread across the world, to little avail. So I'm certainly interested in joining/forming a group.

Get back with me if you think a) you might be interested, or b) I'm a creeptastic for joining the forum to post this.


----------



## Rechan

Hi! I can't seem to email you, since you've specified you're not inclined to accept emails. So, I hope you check back in this thread soon.

Sure, absolutely! Get ahold of me at rechan(at)gmail(dot)com. Interested in talking to you. 

I've received some responses after posting on Craigslist, so it looks like we will have a group.


----------

